# 1 & 1 - Flatrade



## myplex (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ist die 1 & 1 Flatrade (nicht die FairFlat) für 26,99 eine ECHTE Flatrade, mit keinen gesperrten Ports und keine Volumen bzw. Zeitbegrenzung 

Ich denke, dass es so ist. Jemand hat mir aber gesagt, dass dies falsch ist.


----------



## otherside (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo.

Warum machst du eigendlich so sinnlos viele Theards auf Sowas kann man auch in einen Post schreiben(mit deinen anderen Fragen).

Außerdem kann man sich das ganze auch auf der dafür zuständigen Seite angucken!

http://www.dsl.de (1&1 Seite)

Wenn 1&1 schreibt, DSL-Flat mit so und so viel KBits, Volumen etc., warum sollte sich 1&1 strafbar machen und mit dir einen Vertrag über ne DSL-Flat mit 768Kbit/s machen, und dir nur 360Kbit/s bereitstellen?
Wo ist da die Logik?

MFG


----------



## myplex (20. Mai 2004)

Jemand hatte behauptet die 1&1 Flatrade wäre nicht echt (wegen irgendwelchen Kleingedruckten Text) Nun wollte ich mir dies nur NOCHMAL bestätigen lassen.
Ich habe mehrere Threads geschrieben, weil sonst jeder vom Thema abkommt oder es wird nur über ein Thema geredet  !

Trotzdem Danke


----------

